# Very active hedgehog



## Rolo (Apr 20, 2017)

So my hedgehog called Rolo has started to become very active. He is now 8 months and this active behaviour started about a week or so ago. He used to only use his wheel after about 12 midnight as I would hear him on it. Over the past week he has been getting up earlier and earlier to run on his wheel. He now starts at about 6 in the evening and will run about in his cage (zoozone 2) and on his wheel constantly. He has also started climbing at the sides of the cage for me to get him out. Since getting him from 8 weeks I have held him everyday and he was very friendly, but still used to hiss at me and curl up if I made any sudden movements. He also would stop running during nighttime if I approached the cage or made any noises. Now he doesn't care about this at all and if I put my hand him he will climb up my arm. Since last week he has not hissed at me at all and just wants to run everywhere. I hold him every night for about 1 hour but have been handling him more often due to this behaviour. I have also made him a hedgehog safe exercise area using a paddling pool which he enjoys running about in. Which this new active behaviour some of the skin between his toes has become sore and bleed so I have been removing his wheel during the day and initially had to remove it completely for 2 days to enable his feet to heal. I read on another post that bleeding between toes is common for baby hedgehogs that start running on wheels, so hopefully his feet just need to toughen as a result of his active behaviour. Yesterday he got up at 4 in the afternoon and was awake for at least 2 hours running on his wheel etc so I had to take the wheel away again because of his feet. He has beeen recieveing regular foot baths to clean off any blood/faeces. Does anyone know why he's suddenly become so active? He doesn't care about me being in the room at all when he's running on his wheel during the day. He seems perfectly fine health wise but I'm just curious as to why he suddenly so active? Finally, with this initial active behaviour i weighed him and he lost about 80g but has since gained it back. Any insight will be appreciated ! Thank you


----------

